# Help name the new WGBH - Tommy MacDonald Woodworking Show..



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Everyone,
WGBH just put up a quick survey and would like to gather feedback from the online woodworking community.

*Below is a description of the series:*

Have you ever dreamed about furniture making but been too afraid to pick up that hammer and chisel and start sawing, pounding, and creating? If so, we have an answer for you - WGBH Boston and famed woodworker Tommy MacDonald are joining forces to produce a 13-part television series which will teach everyone from the novice to the professional woodworker how to make all kinds of furniture for the home and office. It's fun, easy, and inexpensive and led by new rising star Tommy MacDonald, the craftsman who The Woodshop News has christened "the Van Gogh of woodworking," and the Boston Globe calls "one of the best woodworkers today."

Please take a few moments and take the *Show Title Survey*


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have been doing woodworking all my life but i have never dreamt of building furniture  
If it is a woodworking show then it should be more about everything not just furniture .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Did my part


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

So have I.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

yo too !


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think they should name it "The New New Yankee Workshop". That choice was not available.

If they wanted to be cute they could print it with the word "New" only once, but a sign to indicate that the word is squared. Probably very few people would "get it".


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here!!


----------



## psh (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't watch much TV, but this may prompt me…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about Tommy's "Whatever" woodworking


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've probably seen all of the "This Old House" episodes, and the old ones with Bob Vila, though I forget what they are called. I didn't leave any comments when I voted, but in retrospect, I should have asked for the following:

1. Don't show the same car crash 7 times (OK, it'll be wood, but you get the idea).
2. Don't replay the part before you cut to commercial, over and over again. I'd like to be treated like my memory is longer than my little finger.
3. Don't flash vignettes from the show like a reflection from a damned strobe-lighted disco ball.

These three reasons are why I watch about one hour of television a month. Idiot box only begins to describe what it has become.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I came up with a few more names for Tommys' show: How about "The Build" with Tommy MacDonald and company. Or

"The Build" with Thomas J. MacDonald. (This title leaves it open to build what ever he wants) or "Building with Wood" by Thomas J. MacDonald.

"The Skillzzzz show" With Thomas J. MacDonald

"I gots skillzzzz" with Thomas MacDonald or Getting skillzzzzzz with Thomas J MacDonald.

He needs a catchy name to match his personality and his talent…......the names that I seen on the survey were just too Blah….....or so I thought…......but what do I know, I am just a girl.


----------

